# [port request] Package word lists



## Pander (Jun 12, 2018)

For Debian and Ubuntu, some 25 word lists are available. The supported languages range from American and British to Ukrainian. Most of the source packages at Debian also provide the packages for Hunspell spell checking language support. These Hunspell language support packages are partly also available in FreeBSD, but the flat word lists not yet.

Note that the Hunspell language support cannot be used for proper word lists since words are stemmed and have been provided with complex affixing patterns. Hence, that the plain word list files are distributed via other packages.

An overview of the packages is found in the first column of https://github.com/hunspell/hunspell/wiki/Dictionaries-and-Contacts#4-word-list-contacts Additional upstream source are found at https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Language_support_of_LibreOffice

The porting of this software is something for https://wiki.freebsd.org/JuniorJobs or https://wiki.freebsd.org/WantedPorts


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi.

I advise you to contact `office@FreeBSD.org` who is the maintainer of Hunspell related ports. Also, most of development on FreeBSD is discussed over the mailing lists (and IRC), this forum is more towards to a more _generic_ user support. I mean, you are likely to get a better feedback/support in there.

Cheers!


----------

